# Model decoder



## gcohen6 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an 06 350Z with a 6 speed manual transmission(6MT). I was looking for an engine because mine blew out. Everyone I asked about it says the engine HAS to be out of another 6MT. I shopped and they are very hard to find. Finally, I found one, or so I thought. I specifically asked the seller if it was a 6MT and was assured it was. 

So, I drove 100 miles away to get it, brought it home and then discovered the vin/model plate was different. Then I scoured the net to find a decoder for the model number. The one that always came up did NOT have the engine/transmission decoder. But this time I did find one, and lo and behold it was an engine from a 5 speed auto. Arrghhh. Now I have to find out SPECIFICALLY, what the difference is. I was going to have Nissan do the swap. If there is ANY way to salvage this, I would love it. 

Since I couldn't find this info in this forum, so I'm posting it here. 

(And if I could figure out how to post photos, I'd do it.)

On my vin tag, there is a trans axle number. It's FS6R31A That means it is a 6MT. The model is a GLJALRYZ33EUA. The Y before the Z33 also says it's a 6MT

The Auto 06 350Z model number is GLJALTNZ33EUA The letter before the Z33 is now an N, denoting a 5 speed automatic transmission. The trans axle number is RE5R05A which also says it's a 5AT

The link is :

VIN decoder Images - Frompo

Now I have to backtrack to see if I can get the right engine... sigh...


----------



## gcohen6 (Dec 20, 2012)

gcohen6 said:


> I have an 06 350Z with a 6 speed manual transmission(6MT). I was looking for an engine because mine blew out. Everyone I asked about it says the engine HAS to be out of another 6MT. I shopped and they are very hard to find. Finally, I found one, or so I thought. I specifically asked the seller if it was a 6MT and was assured it was.
> 
> So, I drove 100 miles away to get it, brought it home and then discovered the vin/model plate was different. Then I scoured the net to find a decoder for the model number. The one that always came up did NOT have the engine/transmission decoder. But this time I did find one, and lo and behold it was an engine from a 5 speed auto. Arrghhh. Now I have to find out SPECIFICALLY, what the difference is. I was going to have Nissan do the swap. If there is ANY way to salvage this, I would love it.
> 
> ...


I called back the place where I got the engine, JAX Auto Recyclers, and he, Rocky, said the engines are identical. He said he swapped auto for manual and all he had to do was change the flywheel. I asked the dealer to call Rocky and see if they can agree. 

This is the most strangest situation I have ever been in. No one seems to know WHY the engines are different, they just keep saying they are.

Some have said the 6MT is a revup engine?? But the real revup engine is a VQ35HR, not the VQ35DE, like I have. 

This is all very frustrating.


----------



## gcohen6 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got the answer to my question from the Nissan dealer. He removed my old engine and discovered the difference. The engine that goes with the MANUAL transmission has variable valve timing. The engine that goes with the AUTOMATIC transmission doesn't. 

SO they are NOT interchangeable.


----------



## gcohen6 (Dec 20, 2012)

But further investigation shows that all VQ35DE engines are variable valve. Arrghhh. 

I have now escalated this to Nissan Corp. Maybe I can get a straight answer from them.


----------



## gcohen6 (Dec 20, 2012)

Final answer: 

Not all VQ35DE engines have ELECTRICALLY CONTROLLED variable valve timing. Just the Manual Transmission cars, like mine. 

So I went and found one and had the dealer install it and it ran for 2 miles out of the dealership. Seems the valve timing gears were not tight and the engine bent some valves. I had the dealer call the place to tell them about the bad engine and they agreed to give me a refund.

I finally let the dealer find one and install it and it's running fine now. Many $$$$$$$$$$$$$ later... sigh...


----------

